# Rofl, omfg und R0xx0r



## DerSepperl (1. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Forenbesucherinnen und Forenbesucher,
ich gebe euch in diesem Beitrag einen Überblick über die Artikulation einiger WoW-Spieler. Da einige Spieler sich dieser Aussprache scheinbar nicht entziehen können, schliesse ich und Wissenschaftler der ganzen Welt, ja sogar Azeroth daraus, dass dies nur spezifische Krankheiten sein können. Ich will euch nun diese unterschiedlichen Krankheiten erklären. Einige dieser Krankheiten sind mehr, andere weniger gefährlich. Diese Krankheiten treten auch in einer unterschiedlichen Population auf. Heisst also, dass die einen Krankheiten häufiger, die anderen weniger häufig verbreitet sind. Eben so, wie im richtigen Leben, oder wie der moderne Spieler sagen würde, im "Reallife".

*Lolzroflmaoarticulaius*
Dies ist eine der am häufigsten auftretenden Krankheiten. Schätzungen ergaben, dass etwa ein Drittel der Spieler regelmässig Symptome von sich geben. Häufig beginnt, oder endet ein Satz mit einer Äusserung wie: "lol", "rofl" oder "omfg". Was diese Wörter bedeuten, konnte bis dato noch nicht festgestellt werden. Sprachforscher der vereinten Nationen forschen aber mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung (schneller als Blizzard), und sie bitten darum um das Verständnis aller. Angehörigen der Betroffenen rädt man Abstand zu den Patienten zu halten, da die Ansteckungsgefahr relativ gross ist. Diese spezifische Krankheit unterteilt sich in drei Phasen. Die erste Phase ist noch ziemlich harmlos, im Vergleich zu dem, was danach passiert. In der zweiten Phase gehen einige Wörter des Vokabulars verloren. Wörter, die vorher genannt wurden, nehmen langsam Überhand an der Artikulation der Person. Die dritte Phase, das Endstadium der Krankheit "Lolzroflmaoarticulaius" ist am schlimmsten: Die Person verliert das ganze Vokabular. Ausgenommen sind Wörter wie "lol", "rofl" oder "omfg". Wenn diese Person nun einen Satz machen will wie: "Ich esse heute Bohnen und Speck", dann kommt folgender Satz im dritten Stadium der Krankheit zustande: "Lol rofle Omfg lol Rofl". Zum Schluss kommt noch eine relativ kleine Population an Biogasen aus dem Hinterteil. Dies ist wahrscheinlich durch dieses grüne Gemüse zu erklären. Die Lebensdauer dieser Patienten wird auf 30 Jahre geschätzt. (Played natürlich)

*R0xx0rleethaxx0raius*
Eine eher weniger häufig auftretende Krankheit. Wir nehmen an, dass das erste Stadium der Krankheit schon in der Kindheit beginnt. Die dann noch jungen Kinder hören Begriffe wie: "Der Pala gestern war ja ein Roxx0r" (Als Patch 3.0.2 frisch aufgespielt wurde). Diese Kinder merken sich dann diese Wörter und in der Pubertät erinnern sie sich an diese Begriffe. Sie schreiben dann im Spiel ebenfalls solche Wörter. Sprachforscher sind sich noch nicht einig, welche Theorie wirklich stimmt. Es könnte auch sein, dass diese Kinder schlicht und einfach zu unterbelichtet für die deutsche Sprache sind. Man spricht dann, wie man im Fachjargon sagt, Ghettodenglisch. (Der erste Teil des Wortes schliesst häufig auf die Herkunft des Sprechenden)

*Minimalistikusundabkürzius*
Eine Krankheit, die durch die Schreibfaulheit einiger Spieler entsteht. Anstatt "Druide", sagt man heute oftmals "dudu". Anstatt "Schamane", sagt man "shamy". Oft gibt es auch Schamanen mit dem Namen "Shamharry" (Kein Witz). Diese Figuren, oft grosse blaue Pferde mit Tentakeln, die unfähig sind ein Raumschiff zu steuern und die Allianz mit ihrer Anwesenheit nur bedingt beglücken, stecken wohl noch grösstenteils in der Pubertät und nehmen in der Schule gerade die Sexualkunde durch. Auch mischen sich Ausdrücke mit "Ghettodenglisch".

*^^undxD-Syndrom*
Patienten, die von dieser Krankheit betroffen sind, verunstalten Sätze grösstenteils mit "Smilies" wie: ^^, xD oder auch xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD. Man vermutet hier ebenfalls, dass das Gedächtnis der Personen, die dieser ziemlich häuftig auftretenden Krankheit verfallen sind, langsam aber kontinuierlich Platz machen muss, für solche fast schon obszönen Wortbildungen.

*!!!!!!111-Syndrom*
Dies ist noch ein relativ neuer Fall für die Medizin. Einige Wissenschaftler vermuten, dass dies durch ein Klemmen der Taste 1 in Kombination mit der Heimat von Kapitän Caps Lock hervorzurufen ist. Daher wäre dies nicht wirklich ein Syndrom, sondern in den meisten Fällen ein Problem mit der modernen Schreibmaschine. Bei neuen Erkenntnissen, wird über diese Krankheit natürlich weiter berichtet.


So, dies wäre ein grober Überblick über diese unterschiedlichen Krankheiten. Kennt ihr noch weitere solcher Phänomene? Dann berichtet mir von diesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss
DerSepperl

P.S. Änderungen am Text vorbehalten.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (1. November 2008)

/sign


----------



## Faenwolf (1. November 2008)

Ich musste nichtmal ein bisschen grinsen dabei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ciociorak (1. November 2008)

Gute Arbeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mister-Loki (1. November 2008)

O.o 

...ist mir noch nie aufgefallen...

muss ich wohl mal genauer hinschaun ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. November 2008)

Hm hatt was lol^^


----------



## Versace83 (1. November 2008)

hehe... sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (1. November 2008)

Musste ja nicht einmal schmunzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (1. November 2008)

Du hast noch eine Krankheit vergessen:


*LolzroflmaoarticulaiusR0xx0rleethaxx0raiusMinimalistikusundabkürzius^^undxD-!!!!!!111-Syndrom*



Sehr netter Text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TiNiTuS1337 (1. November 2008)

nicht komisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (1. November 2008)

Naja, bissel mehr orginallität und weniger Klischees, dann wärs vielleicht lustig geworden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (1. November 2008)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark-necro (1. November 2008)

Irgendwie ein alberner Versuch witzig zu sein...

Beim nächsten mal vielleicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trema (1. November 2008)

....................................,.-‘”...................``~., 
.............................,.-”...................................“-., 
.........................,/...............................................”:, 
.....................,?......................................................\, 
.................../...........................................................,} 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:”........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....} 
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../ 
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-” 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\ 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\ 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\ 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\ 
&#9556;&#9559;&#9556;&#9559;&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;&#9556;&#9559;...&#9556;&#9559;....&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559; &#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;&#9556;&#9559;&#9556;&#9559; 
&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9556;&#9559;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;...&#9553;&#9553;....&#9553;&#9556;&#9552;&#9565; &#9553;&#9556;&#9559;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553; 
&#9553;&#9562;&#9565;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;...&#9553;&#9553;....&#9553;&#9562;&#9552;&#9559; &#9553;&#9562;&#9565;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553; 
&#9562;&#9559;&#9556;&#9565;&#9553;&#9562;&#9565;&#9553;&#9553;&#9562;&#9552;&#9565;&#9553;....&#9553;&#9556;&#9552;&#9565; &#9553;&#9556;&#9559;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559; 
...&#9562;&#9565;...&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;....&#9562;&#9565;.......&#9562;&#9565;&#9562;&#9565;&#9562;&#9565;&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565; TO THE GROUND; BABY !!


----------



## antileet (1. November 2008)

da sehr viele spieler diese begriffe bzw. smilies benutzen, wirst du dir nicht viele freunde damit machen...
fands auch nicht richtig lustig..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fochi (1. November 2008)

IBZDMNRPGNA-Syndrom (IchBinZuDoofMirNenRPGNamenAuszudenken)
Diese Form einer fast schon übermäßig großen Ansammlung von Subjekten findet sich laut vielen Augenzeugenberichten immer wieder auf der Seite der Allianz wieder, bei der Namen wie "Frôdô", "Kíllmâster", "Töthár", "Thráll" oder "Môtháèrfûckà" sowie andere Kuriose und mit massenweiße ^ ´ ` oder Doppelbuchstaben ausgeschriebenen Namen auftauchen!

&#8364;:  FirstPoster-Syndrom 
Diese Art von Individuen ist sehr Nervig und man trifft sie sogut wie in Jedem Forum, Problematisch daran ist, das man diese Personen nicht stoppen kann
diese Art von Krankheit ist ein Wanderndes Syndrom, das von Community Mitglied zu Community Mitglied hin und her springt


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (1. November 2008)

lol da hat der RoXXor dudu nen richtig rofl post geschrieben ^^ 11!!! xDDDD

Ne mal im Ernst. Ich finds eigentlích ganz lustig!


----------



## Huntermoon (1. November 2008)

LOL^^, v00l |u5t1g!!!!!!1111 XDDDDD

IKDNZ

NE, Spaß beiseite:
GUter Text 9/10


----------



## Nexis (1. November 2008)

hm ne. weniger lustig. hätte zwar potenzial, so etwas zu karikieren, aber die aufmachung find ich nicht gelungen...da hätte schon mehr kreativität erwartet werden dürfen.

kkthxbye


----------



## Lillyan (1. November 2008)

Irgendwie fehlt mir der Witz an der ganzen Sache. Hier werden Beobachtungen aufgezählt, gepaart mit Halbbeleidigungen... aber nichts von alledem hat mich auch nur zum Schmunzeln gebracht.


----------



## Hinterhältiger (1. November 2008)

ich finds witzig xD


----------



## Mr.Floppy (1. November 2008)

Ich hab selten so gelacht.....NOT!!!


----------



## Naaris (1. November 2008)

Auf Rollenspiel-Servern gibt es dann noch im Besonderen die 

*Olog-Oloran-Chanski-Seuche*.

Diese befällt besonders Mitspieler der höchsten Stufe, wenn sie in Startgebieten wie Goldhain oder vor großen Städten wie Eisenschmiede oder Orgrimmar gegeneinander Duelle machen.

Es kommen dann Äußerungen wie "Bäm! [hier beliebigen Kampfzauber einsetzen] - [hier beliebige Zahl einsetzen] - Crit!" oder "OmfgrofllolxD"

Man geht hier von einer seuchenähnlichen Ausbreitung aus, da diese Artikulationen immer neue Spieler anziehen und diese sich kurz nach dem Eintreffen der gleichen Worte befleißigen.

Hin und wieder kann man solche Nester der Seuche auch in den größeren Städten, oder vor/in den beiden Banken von Shattrath antreffen.

Über die Ursache sind sich die Wissenschaftler noch nicht ganz einig, man vermutet aber eine Kombination aus allen im oben erwähnten Aufsatz aufgeführten Krankheiten. Aus diesem Grund wird vor körperlichen Kontakten mit diesen Spielern eindringlich gewarnt, da man weder die Möglichkeiten der Ansteckung noch die Inkubationszeit kennt.


----------



## Akro123 (1. November 2008)

sowas von unlustig.


----------



## bl1nk (1. November 2008)

"Rofl" du hast "lol" gesagt. 

Bedauerlicherweise hast du mit dem, was du schreibst vollkommen recht. Schlimm wird es tatsächlich dann, wenn das im Spiel erlernte Vokabular seinen Weg in das richtige Leben findet. Man stelle sich mal einen der "Erkrankten" im Vorstellungsgespräch vor...


----------



## Bansai2006 (1. November 2008)

langweilig und uralt  Paste / Copy     also Closed


----------



## Antonio86 (1. November 2008)

Kein bisschen Lustig da sind andere Threads sind viel Lustiger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (1. November 2008)

DerSepperl schrieb:


> Dies ist eine der am häufigsten auftretenden Krankheiten. Schätzungen ergaben, dass etwa ein Drittel der Spieler regelmässig Symptome von sich geben. Häufig beginnt, oder endet ein Satz mit einer Äusserung wie: "lol", "rofl" oder "omg". Was diese Wörter bedeuten, konnte bis dato noch nicht festgestellt werden.



Armseelig. Das kiegt jedes durchschnittlich begabte Kiddie in 5 Minuten raus. Kein Wunder, das Du einen solchen Text schreiben mußtest -Sprache ist dynamisch und kreativ. Wem es an diesen Fähigkeiten mangelt, hat natürlich in einem kommunikationsintensiven Zeitalter wie dem unserigen massive Probleme.


----------



## Lisutari (1. November 2008)

Ich musste  eigentlich nichteinmal schmunzeln. Da ist ein Ansatz, dort ein Ansatz, aber immer wenn man glaubt jetzt kommt gleich ein guter Scherz, flacht das ganze wieder ab. Und ich vermisse den PSrachlichen Witz, wie zB von Ohrensammler oder Damokles
Auserdem zu viele Halbbeleidigungen


----------



## ForTehWin (1. November 2008)

/yawn


----------



## Xherano (1. November 2008)

Ich glaube einfach das diese ganzen "Hat mich kein bisschen zum grinsen gebracht"-Leute schon von zu stark von diesen
Kankheiten infiziert sind. Oder einiges einfach nicht verstehen. Aber wird schon noch, schön in der Schule aufpassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finde das sehr amüsant. Diese "!!!!111einself"-Krankheit stört mich am meisten. Vorallem viele nicht mal die bedeutung vom ! oder ?
zu wissen scheinen. ("Suche gruppe für kara????????")  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Kamaji (1. November 2008)

und?


----------



## Mitzushi (1. November 2008)

Nuja, irgendwie zu stark übertrieben, dass es nicht mehr witzig ist. 
Mir ist z.B. noch keiner begegnet, der sich ausschließlich über "rofl" "lol" usw. äußert.
Außerdem benutzt jeder irgendetwas davon. Und wenn es nur die Smilies sind. Auch die, die der deutschen Sprache noch mächtig sind.
Abkürzungen gibt es auch in jedem Bereich. Selbst bei diversen Wissenschaften. Dass bedeutet also nicht gleich, dass diejenigen unterbelichtet sind.

!!!!!!111-Syndrom <- das ist glaube das einzige, was man wirklich als Krankheit bezeichnen kann, da so eine Äußerung wirklich sinnlos ist

Wäre das ganze nicht so arg übertrieben gewesen, wär's vielleicht witzig gewesen.


----------



## Dexatron (1. November 2008)

....Erfahrungs-Bericht-Nachmacher...

Find ich nicht so....Erfahrungs-bericht-mäßig....

find ich doohf


----------



## wardamon (1. November 2008)

Ich werde lachen sobald ich Zeit habe


----------



## Lisutari (1. November 2008)

wardamon schrieb:


> Ich werde lachen sobald ich Zeit habe


Darüber musste ich schmunzeln^^


----------



## Vetaro (1. November 2008)

Ich finde, es reicht einfach mit dem rumgescheisse.
 Zeigt mir mal den letzten, der "lol roxxor" ohne Anführungszeichen und ernstgemeint in seine Aussagen einbaut. Es wird einfach nur noch hinter "dem feind" hergeschrien, obwohl der gar (nicht mehr) da ist. Das haben übrigens auch die Na...

ach egal, der vergleich war mir jetzt echt zu platt.


----------



## Fuhubi (1. November 2008)

unlustig !!!!!


----------



## Rappi (1. November 2008)

Das einzige, bei dem ich zeitweise wirklich an die Decke gehe, ist das Wort ,,nOOb" bzw. ,,Noob". Ich kann garnicht beschreiben, wie sehr ich das hasse, dabei weiß ich garnicht warum. Es taucht wirklich überall auf, einige Beispiele:

Ich gehe mit einem Zweitcharakter durch Orgrimmar (Rollenspielerserver). Plötzlich werde ich von Dárkshádów angeflüstert: ,,Lol, dein equip du noob". Da frage ich mich doch glatt, warum dieser Spieler das Bedürfnis hat, mir seine Meinung über meine Ausrüstung mitzuteilen.
Ich werde von einem Spieler angeflüstert: ,,Hi, kannste mir gold fürn mount gebn, pls?". Er hat immerhin noch eine Begrüßung davorgequetsch. Ich antworte, dass ich ihm kein Gold für sein Reittier geben werde, weil ich selber noch auf die Flugreittierausbildung warte. Seine Antwort: ,,Tja, sindmer wohl beides nups^^". Er hat das sogar freundlich gemeint, aber das hat mich so aufgeregt. Im echten Leben, sagt ein Bettler zu mir ja auch nicht ,,Tja, sind wir wohl beides Penner", wenn ich ihm keinen Euro geben will.

Ich frage mich, warum soviele Spieler das Bedürfnis haben, ein Wort, was eigentlich eine Beleidigung ist, für wirklich jeden Zweck einzusetzen. Dass das Wort in allen Schreibweisen verfügbar ist, steigert meinen Hass nurnoch.


----------



## Ghuld0n (1. November 2008)

Fand den Text nicht wirklich lustig. Viele Sachen davon gehören nun einmal zur "Chatsprache" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faenwolf (1. November 2008)

Xherano schrieb:


> Ich glaube einfach das diese ganzen "Hat mich kein bisschen zum grinsen gebracht"-Leute schon von zu stark von diesen
> Kankheiten infiziert sind.



Nichts gegen "Hat mich kein bisschen zum grinsen gebracht"-Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalius88 (1. November 2008)

Endlich mal was zum Lachen "Schamyharry ^^


----------



## Isam Steel (1. November 2008)

an alle die es nicht witzig finden, super ihr seid noch zu retten, denn das ist es auch nicht!

ist euch denn nicht der degenerative sprachgebrauch im inet auf gefallen? und ehrlrich gesagt ich bin nicht viel anders. hier hat sich aber mal einer nen moment hingesetzt und nicht einen dieser typischen heul threads aufgemacht, sondern das ganze mal ein wenig ausgeschmückt.

ich finds auch net witzig, eher zum heulen, aber es liegt vielleicht daran, das es die wahrheit ist!


----------



## Melih (1. November 2008)

Xherano schrieb:


> Ich glaube einfach das diese ganzen "Hat mich kein bisschen zum grinsen gebracht"-Leute schon von zu stark von diesen
> Kankheiten infiziert sind.



Naja wir könnens uns ja aussuchen was für lustig finden und was nicht 

Auserdem scheint die "ich-lach-über-jeden-scheis" leute auch sehr verbreitet zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Temur (1. November 2008)

Ghuld0n schrieb:


> Fand den Text nicht wirklich lustig. Viele Sachen davon gehören nun einmal zur "Chatsprache"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben genau das, ob jetzt so Begriffe wie Roxxor, etc. tatsächlich nötig sind ist sicherlich fragwürdig. Aber gerade Dinge wie Smileys sind gewissermaßen nötig um dem Gegenüber, mangels fehlender Mimik/Gestik geschriebenes verständlicher zu machen bzw. in einem gewissen Kontext zu präsentieren.


----------



## Nightwraith (1. November 2008)

Guter Text !
Aber leicht übertrieben eine Abkürzung wie Schami oder Dudu zu kritisieren...
Abkürzungen sind wohl so alt wie unsere Sprache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und in mäßigem Gebrauch find ich auch an Smilies keine Krankheit...
Aber nett formuliert, vor allem die lateinischen Bezeichnungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (1. November 2008)

idee gut, umsetzung scheiße


----------



## Avane x.X (1. November 2008)

h3h3 mein Tag  hat wieder ein Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Avane


----------



## Avane x.X (1. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> idee gut, umsetzung scheiße




wie hättest du es denn gemacht?


----------



## Machat (1. November 2008)

hmm... nicht lustig, s0rry. Ich fühlte mich s0gar in gewisser Weise beleidigt!!!!!!!!!!11111111elf^_^ xD


----------



## -RD- (1. November 2008)

Hey! Genialer Thread!

...spricht mir aus der Seele.

...aber dadurch, dass ich das ganze bisher als schlichte Unfähigkeit in Bezug auf die Anwendung der dt. Sprache / Grammatik und nicht etwa wie du als Krankheit angesehen habe, eröffnen sich mir durch deinen Thread vollkommen neue Ideen. 

Da ich bereits Erzieher bin hatte ich vor, zusätzlich noch eine Logopäden-Ausbildung zu machen. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja hier eine Marktlücke, die noch niemand entdeckt hat: 

Online-Analphabetismus - meint: Menschen, die, insbesondere wenn sie vor dem PC sitzen, einen plötzlichen "Anfall" bekommen (wodurch das ausgelöst wird, muss erforscht werden) und, durch selbigen verursacht, jegliches Gefühl für Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Zeichensetzung oder Satzbau verlieren.
Zusätzlich werden Wahnvorstellungen ausgelöst, die das Geschriebene vollkommen anders erscheinen lassen. Der Patient selbst sieht in seinen Hiroglyphen "pl0x-XDDDDD" möglicherweise tatsächlich das Wort "Thoriumallergie".

Aus genau diesem Grund reagieren solche Individuen wohl auch regelmäßig mit aggressivem (Schreib-)Verhalten, wenn man sie auf ihre Fehler hinweist. Sie selbst sehen es ja garnicht.

Ironie/Sarkasmus-Modus OFF.

Ich finde es wirklich bedauerlich, dass nicht in jeglichen Foren, Spielen, etc. ein automatisches Rechtschreibkorrekturprogramm eingebaut ist, welches gnadenlos alles Falschgeschriebene oder Unverständliche (Roxxxxxor-XDDDD-111usw.Elf) erst garnicht zulässt. Ganz schnell würden die Leute versuchen, richtig zu schreiben... oder es zu lernen.


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (1. November 2008)

unlustig
.


----------



## Hinterhältiger (1. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 amüsant^^


----------



## Focht (1. November 2008)

gibts dagegen auch ne heilung? xD ich wusst schon immer dass ich krank bin...


----------



## .HF (1. November 2008)

TiNiTuS1337 schrieb:


> nicht komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Dark-necro schrieb:


> Irgendwie ein alberner Versuch witzig zu sein...
> 
> Beim nächsten mal vielleicht
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Tal (1. November 2008)

Ich finde dn Beitrag gut, diese abkürzungen, lol`s etc nerfen, oft les ich das und muss dann erstmal anchfragen was er genau meint und als antwort bekomme ich dann oft etwas womit ich dann garnicht gerechnet hätte. Ich finde die Deustche sprache gibt viel her udn sollte nicht durch so nen dreckkaputt gemacht werden. 

Habe diese zeichen auch viel benutzt bin aber wieder dazu übergegangen normale sätze zu schreiben, grund dafür ist zum einen das ich, im RL^^, diese dämlichen Ausderücke benutzt hab (freundin sagt wwwas und cih dann ... lol) 

Leute fangt wiedr an die deutsche sprache zu benutzen, dann versteht euch auch jeder und nciht nur jeder 4 spieler^^


----------



## Taishan (1. November 2008)

Hier ein Beitrag von einem wie ich finde recht begabten jungen Musiker, der sich ebenfalls mit diesem Thema ausernandergesetzt hat -  nur etwas origineller ^^

Jasper , der HDL Song


----------



## Terrorwaver (1. November 2008)

Omfg lol rofl xD????
lol lol roflmao xD rofl omfg!!!!11
^^

roflmao!1
lol


----------



## Geibscher (1. November 2008)

Einmal das Maximenü mit ner großen Coke bitte....Hallo? 
...
..Aso bin nicht am Mc`sondern im Forum? komisch...so ätzend hier, muss was verwechselt haben...


----------



## Terrorwaver (1. November 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Einmal das Maximenü mit ner großen Coke bitte....Hallo?
> ...
> ..Aso bin nicht am Mc`sondern im Forum? komisch...so ätzend hier, muss was verwechselt haben...



Nicht lustig


----------



## quilosa (1. November 2008)

-RD- schrieb:


> Ich finde es wirklich bedauerlich, dass nicht in jeglichen Foren, Spielen, etc. ein automatisches Rechtschreibkorrekturprogramm eingebaut ist, welches gnadenlos alles Falschgeschriebene oder Unverständliche (Roxxxxxor-XDDDD-111usw.Elf) erst garnicht zulässt. Ganz schnell würden die Leute versuchen, richtig zu schreiben... oder es zu lernen.



dann viel spass beim ankündigen von adds oder plötzlichem massiven hp-verlust in ganzen worten und sätzen - aber bitte hübsch auf korrekte groß- und kleinschreibung achten und noch mal durchlesen vorm enter hauen damit nicht noch ein klitzekleiner fehler drin ist - in einem raid sorgt das sicher für unterhaltung pur, aber hast nach dem wipe ja zeit genug zu schreiben was nicht hätte passieren sollen wenn man sich kurz gefasst hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hurrikano (1. November 2008)

ohje ohje, hast bestimmt den ganzen tag daran gehangen um alles richtig zu schreiben:

lol = laugh out loud

rofl = rolling on (the) floor laughing

omg / omfg = oh my god / oh my fucking god

re = return

wb = welcome back

cu = ciao

nur mal so zur info


----------



## Rasgaar (1. November 2008)

Hurrikano schrieb:


> ohje ohje, hast bestimmt den ganzen tag daran gehangen um alles richtig zu schreiben:
> 
> lol = laugh out loud
> 
> ...



CU wär korrekt ja eigentlich See you ! (von See you later = wir sehen uns später)
Wenn du schon korrigieren willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toryz (1. November 2008)

raptorpet schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit einem Zweitcharakter durch Orgrimmar (Rollenspielerserver). Plötzlich werde ich von Dárkshádów angeflüstert: ,,Lol, dein equip du noob". Da frage ich mich doch glatt, warum dieser Spieler das Bedürfnis hat, mir seine Meinung über meine Ausrüstung mitzuteilen.



Joar, kenn ich irgendwie...find ich auch ehrlich gesagt schlimmer als jede andere "Krankheit" denn das hat rein gar nichts mit können zutun sondern einfach nur wie viel Zeit man mit diesem Spiel verbracht hat, oder wie lange man es schon spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Topic: Hm, muss ehrlich sagen das ich das auch nicht soooo witzig fand, zudem es hier ja mittlerweile genug Threads gibt die sich mit Schreibweise, Krankheiten oder dem Verhalten der Spieler beschäftigen. Aber an solch Ausdrücken wie LOL ROFL ^^ oder xD muss man sich gewöhnen, die gabs schon vor 10 Jahren im IRC und die finde ich persönlich auch nicht so schlimm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anders hingegen sehe ich das bei Wörtern die Zahlen beinhalten oder diese !!!111 Geschichte...das ist einfach nur nervig und die !!!111 Sache war am Anfang wirklich witzig aber mittlerweile frag ich mich wirklich wie viele Kopien es noch geben muss.


Richtig witzig fand ich eher einige Reaktionen auf den Thread...der übliche Flame halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> dann viel spass beim ankündigen von adds oder plötzlichem massiven hp-verlust in ganzen worten und sätzen - aber bitte hübsch auf korrekte groß- und kleinschreibung achten und noch mal durchlesen vorm enter hauen damit nicht noch ein klitzekleiner fehler drin ist - in einem raid sorgt das sicher für unterhaltung pur, aber hast nach dem wipe ja zeit genug zu schreiben was nicht hätte passieren sollen wenn man sich kurz gefasst hätte



Schon einmal auf die Idee gekommen für die wichtigsten Ereignisse Makros zu erstellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest für Aggro, HP Verlust oder Mana sollte so etwas Pflicht sein und minimiert den Schreibaufwand noch mehr als alles andere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hurrikano (1. November 2008)

rasgaar, mach mir net meinen disstext kaputt


----------



## Rasgaar (1. November 2008)

Sorry Hurri,
aber wenn du schon disst dann machs fehlerfrei, sonst bist du der nächste der gedisst wird ;D


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

Dann sind diese Leute hier also krank?

Roflmao

mmh das hier wollte ich schon immer mal posten xD

und was hast du gegen diese Kürzel..? sie haben sich von selbst entwickelt und sind praktisch...


----------



## antileet (1. November 2008)

-RD- schrieb:


> Hey! Genialer Thread!
> 
> ...spricht mir aus der Seele.
> 
> ...


geh kinder erziehen und nicht uns spieler ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savix (1. November 2008)

Lol rofl omfg guter rofl text lol!
Gut das ich nicht von einer Krankheit betroffen bin. Lolrofl.
mfg Savix


----------



## Suepermann (1. November 2008)

Ich finde der HDL-Song von Jasper (wer den nicht kennt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_43S3lgq2Y) bringt dieses Thema im Gegensatz zu diesem Text schon ziemlich gut auf den Punkt.


----------



## Racios (1. November 2008)

Ich fand's gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
war sehr lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (1. November 2008)

....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\
&#9556;&#9559;&#9556;&#9559;&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;&#9556;&#9559;...&#9556;&#9559;....&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559; &#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;&#9556;&#9559;&#9556;&#9559;
&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9556;&#9559;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;...&#9553;&#9553;....&#9553;&#9556;&#9552;&#9565; &#9553;&#9556;&#9559;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;
&#9553;&#9562;&#9565;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;...&#9553;&#9553;....&#9553;&#9562;&#9552;&#9559; &#9553;&#9562;&#9565;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;
&#9562;&#9559;&#9556;&#9565;&#9553;&#9562;&#9565;&#9553;&#9553;&#9562;&#9552;&#9565;&#9553;....&#9553;&#9556;&#9552;&#9565; &#9553;&#9556;&#9559;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
...&#9562;&#9565;...&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;....&#9562;&#9565;.......&#9562;&#9565;&#9562;&#9565;&#9562;&#9565;&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;


----------



## znow (1. November 2008)

ne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoxxx15 (1. November 2008)

Warte ich frag ma obs Wayne intressiert... Wayne? sry ihn interessierts leider auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (1. November 2008)

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;._&#8222;&#8222;&#8222;--~""""¯""~-,
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8222;-~"¯;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8222;-~";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.&#8230;&#8230;.&#8222;~";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.&#8230;,-";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.../;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.&#8230;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.&#8230;..\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.&#8230;&#8230;.\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\,
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸~"")
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..\,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.,-~";;;;;/
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\&#8230;..,~";;;;;;;,-'.&#8230;_,-~"¯¯"~-,
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;..\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;",-";;;;;;__&#8222;-~"¯¯:::,-~~-,_::::"-&#8222;
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;&#8222;~";;;;&#8222;~"¯::::::::::::::"::::::::::::::::::\
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~"__&#8222;&#8222;&#8222;-"::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~"-~"::,-':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;&#8222;~"::__&#8222;-~":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;_&#8222;-~":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::_&#8222;&#8222;-~,~~~~--,
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;_&#8222;&#8222;&#8222;----~~\.&#8230;&#8230;;;;;;,&#8222;-~"¯¸&#8222;&#8222;--~-,:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::_,-~":'\'-,:\:\|::\|\:\
...,-~"¯;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-;_&#8222;&#8222;-~"::::::,-'::::_:::::::::\:\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,~':\'-,::',"-\::'':"::::::::\|/
..."-,_;;;;;;;_¸&#8222;&#8222;--~~""_,-'"~----"::/,~"¯"-:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,~"::\'-,:\;;'-';;;;;;;;;;;,-'::\:/
.&#8230;&#8230;.¯¯¯.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,-':::::::::::::::\'-\~"¯_/:::/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-',::\'-,::";;;;;;;;;;;;,-':\:'-,::\
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;|::::::::::::::::::\¸:'~'::::,-'::,':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-':\'-,:\'-,';;';;;;;;;;;;;;;,-':\:::'\-,|''
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...|::,-~"::::::::::::/"~-~"::,-'::::::::::::::::::::::::_,-~':\'-,|:"'";;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'¯::'-,:',\|
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;../::/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::_,&#8222;-~"¯\:\'-,|;''-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'--,::\-:\:\|
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-';;'-';;;;',/;\/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-.,|:::\-,\|..\|
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;./:::::::\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~'''("-.,\::\::''
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;...,':::::::,'::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-'/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,--'::::::/"~'
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;..,':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,&#8222;-~":;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'::::::::,'::::/
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;./:::::::::::::::::::::&#8222;-|--~~""¯¯¯::',:::::,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,'::::::_,-'
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...,'::::::::::::",:,-~"¯:::::::"-,::::::::::::/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,'::::::::::,'
.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;../::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,:::::::\::¯¯¯"""~-,~,_/:::::,':::/
.&#8230;&#8230;..,-"::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,_:::\: : : : : : |: : \::::::::/:/
.&#8230;..,-":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::",:::::::::::::"-':::\: : : : : : : :\::::::\ LOOK AT THIS THREAD !!1 LAWL
...,-"::::::::::::::::::::::\:::::::::::::::",::::::::::::::::::\: : : : : :\: : :::::;;\
.-":::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,::::::::::::::",:::::::::::::::/|\ ,: : : : : : : |::::,'/|:::
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,::::::::::::::"-,_::::::::::\|:/|,: : : : : : ::'-,/|::
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,|_::::::::::::::"~-,_:::"-,/|/\:::::::::::\:::\"-/|:
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,_::::::::::::',"-,:::"_|/\\: : : : \::\":/|\|
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,_:::::\:::\:::"~/_\: : : '-,\::"::,'\
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,_:'-,::\:::::::"-,||\,-, : '-,\::-'-&#8222;
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-,'"-:"~,:::::"/_/:-/\--';;\:::/|\-,
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::/...'-,::::::"~&#8222;::::"-,/_:/\:/|/|/|_/
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::&#8230;&#8230;"-,::::::::"~-:::::""~~~"¯::
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;"-,_::::::::::::::::::::::::::/
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.."~--&#8222;___&#8222;&#8222;-~~"
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\...............
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::O::::::::::::::::::::::\..............
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\

PS. Die ASCII-Krankheit kommt hier nur selten vor.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. November 2008)

Zomg Watt isn das xD Schok bekommen


----------



## quilosa (1. November 2008)

toryz schrieb:


> Schon einmal auf die Idee gekommen für die wichtigsten Ereignisse Makros zu erstellen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nee - ich raide lieber mit ts ^^   wollte eigentlich nur zum ausdruck bringen dass man es mit den "erziehungsversuchen" auch übertreiben kann und dass es zig situationen gibt in denen abkürzungen und auch smilies die sache eher erleichtern  ...


----------



## hanktheknife (1. November 2008)

> nicht komisch


Hast recht, man lacht über einen Mißstand.


----------



## aufgegessenerApfel (1. November 2008)

Wie herlich das hier ist. Ganz viele die wieder ein dickes "/sign" druntersetzen, haben in ihrer Signatur erstmal Leedspeak verwendet oder "Katzen FTW!!!!!" stehen.


----------



## X4ever (1. November 2008)

Also ich stimme dem ganzen würklich zu !
Die meisten Kiddys benutzen Wörter wo sie manchmal keine Anuhng haben.
Manche schreiben auch so : HaLLo MeIn NaMe Is HaXX4Or .
Bei den Leuten denke ich mir manchmal ob sie den Finger schon so auf die Caps Taste fixiert haben , dass er unkontrollirt drauf drückt , eventuel liegt es auch an dem IQ.
Meistens sind das solche Leute wo geistlich bisschen unter ihrem Alter sind.
Man kann schon : lol oder ^^ , xD , 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schreiben aber man muss net übertreiben vor allem mit diesen Caps-Problem.


----------



## toryz (1. November 2008)

quilosa schrieb:


> nee - ich raide lieber mit ts ^^   wollte eigentlich nur zum ausdruck bringen dass man es mit den "erziehungsversuchen" auch übertreiben kann und dass es zig situationen gibt in denen abkürzungen und auch smilies die sache eher erleichtern  ...



Geht ja nicht um's TS...hat ja keinen Sinn LOL zu sagen, Lachen hört man da ja eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber der Ursprungspost hat in meinen Augen nicht wirklich etwas mit Erziehen zutun.


----------



## Mastermind (1. November 2008)

ich fands auch ziemlich lahm


----------



## Marccram (1. November 2008)

Nicht sonderlich witzig der Text...


----------



## X4ever (1. November 2008)

Marccram schrieb:


> Nicht sonderlich witzig der Text...




Soll er auch nicht sein es soll mehr ne Verarsche für die Kiddys sein die schon .... ah ich sag da lieber nix mehr sonst kriege ich bald Flam-Post.


----------



## Domiel (1. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt mir der Witz an der ganzen Sache. Hier werden Beobachtungen aufgezählt, gepaart mit Halbbeleidigungen... aber nichts von alledem hat mich auch nur zum Schmunzeln gebracht.



na, na, na.. so was macht man aber nicht als mod..
man will doch die user behalten..


----------



## Maxugon (1. November 2008)

Ich finds eigentlich ganz gut gelungem...


----------



## Grodos (1. November 2008)

musste auch nichtmal schmunseln, Smiles werden jediglich benutzt um emotionen besser an das geschriebene zu verknüpfen.

Der rest ist aber ok ,)

mfg


----------



## Domiel (1. November 2008)

Ghuld0n schrieb:


> Fand den Text nicht wirklich lustig. Viele Sachen davon gehören nun einmal zur "Chatsprache"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



allein das wort chatsprache deutet auf unterbelichtung hin..


----------



## jackeagle47 (1. November 2008)

sehr sehr gut respect die die das albern finden haben sicher sone symptome


----------



## Latharíl (1. November 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> allein das wort chatsprache deutet auf unterbelichtung hin..




wegen?
den "chatterslang" oder die "chattersprache" gibts nun mal. genauso wie die "jugendsprache" oder den "jugendslang".
warum sollte die nutzung einer dieser begriffe auf unterbelichtung hinweisen?
wir sagen doch auch "die deutsche sprache", warum dann nicht auch die "chattersprache"?




Geibscher schrieb:


> Einmal das Maximenü mit ner großen Coke bitte....Hallo?
> ...
> ..Aso bin nicht am Mc`sondern im Forum? komisch...so ätzend hier, muss was verwechselt haben...




krass ausgedrückt, aber mit vielen körnern wahrheit.

ich fand den text weder witzig noch sonst was.
außer eventuell leicht ätzend.
wenns dich stört, schau net hin.
wenn du was verändern willst, dann schreib den text anders und nich so...überzogen unlustig.


----------



## Latharíl (1. November 2008)

jackeagle47 schrieb:


> sehr sehr gut respect die die das albern finden haben sicher sone symptome





natürlich..jeder, der nicht in begeiserungsstürme für einen kritischen text ausbricht, fühlt sich entweder angegriffen oder hat die kritisierten eigenschaften?
ich glaube nicht, tim.


----------



## Hordeman187 (1. November 2008)

omg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (1. November 2008)

ich finds eher traurig das es sich um keine verarschungen handelt sondern um realität. Wo hat der TE geschrieben das er uns zum lachen bringen möchte :-/

wobei ich eine wirklich ernst gemeinte Frage dazu hätte

alle abkürzungen welcher art auch immer haben für gewöhnlich einen ursprung auf den sich die verdenglischung oder veränderung des wortes an sich herleiten läßt

ich studiere nun seit monaten woher bitte das wort Roxxor kommt bzw. was es denn bitte für einen Sinn / Bedeutung hat?

ja ich weiss Roxxor wird dann eingesetzt wenn ein oberchief ankommt und irgendwas irgendwen oder irgendwo was umnuked oder so quasi n imba-holy-priest
aber was bedeutet Roxxor?

lg sily


----------



## Rheinman (1. November 2008)

Die wichtigste Krankheit fehlt:

Die *IchBinJaSoEinSpießer*-Krankheit.

Falls der Beitrag kabarettistisch gemeint war, entschuldige ich mich, aber so sieht er für mich nicht aus. Die Grundidee mag ja gefallen und es gibt Grenzen, aber so eine Generalverurteilung ist einfach schlimm. Man kann sich aber auch an allem stören.


----------



## Rheinman (1. November 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> allein das wort chatsprache deutet auf unterbelichtung hin..



Warum?


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (1. November 2008)

Witz ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

So ist das leider...
Die Jugend will ja immer ach so cool sein und hängt sich deswegen an solche Sachen... und natürlich reagieren hier alle aggressiv darauf, dieser Thread ist so als wolle man einem Türken sagen, er soll seine Mucke im Bus leiser stellen, weil es andere stört... kriegt man auch direkt eins aufs Maul...

Aber was red ich da... das ist cool, so wird's vorgelebt und so muss man sein um als "In" zu gelten und ja nicht sowas wie Manieren, Anstand oder gar eine nette Gesellschaft aufkommen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toryz (1. November 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> [...]
> ich studiere nun seit monaten woher bitte das wort Roxxor kommt bzw. was es denn bitte für einen Sinn / Bedeutung hat?
> [...]
> lg sily



kann mir gut vorstellen das es der Großteil der Benutzenden auch keine Ahnung hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotesh (1. November 2008)

DerSepperl schrieb:


> *^^undxD-Syndrom*
> Patienten, die von dieser Krankheit betroffen sind, verunstalten Sätze grösstenteils mit "Smilies" wie: ^^, xD oder auch xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD. Man vermutet hier ebenfalls, dass das Gedächtnis der Personen, die dieser ziemlich häuftig auftretenden Krankheit verfallen sind, langsam aber kontinuierlich Platz machen muss, für solche fast schon obszönen Wortbildungen.




Sehe gerade Smilies wie "^^" als keineswegs negativ. Ich verwende sehr oft Ironie, was in schriftliche Form zum Teil jedoch schwer erkennbar ist. Durch Smilies wie "^^" oder auch "" kann sie als solche verdeutlicht werden, dies ist einfach schneller und besser als hinter jede 2. Aussage ein /ironie zu klemmen, damit auch ja keiner die Aussage misversteht.


----------



## EliteOrk (1. November 2008)

Vielleicht könntest du noch dieses dämliche "/sign"-Syndrom behandeln, das vermutlich nur Menschen von sich geben, die scharf auf einen weiteren Postcounter sind bzw. jeden auf den ersten Blick gehobeneren Text hirnlos bejahen, in der Hoffnung, als schlau angesehen zu werden.

Ansonsten war dein Text nicht schlecht. Musste mir ein Schmunzeln verkneifen und das will was heissen :>


----------



## sp4rkl3z (1. November 2008)

toryz schrieb:


> kann mir gut vorstellen das es der Großteil der Benutzenden auch keine Ahnung hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich würd sagen:
RoXXor = Rocker = rockt jemanden/etwas weg = Ist besonders gut im Bäume fällen. Oder so....

jaja, mimimimi, denglish, die ursprüngliche Bedeutung des Wortes aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen usw...
Aber jeder sollte/könnte darauf komman was dieses (dumme) Wort bedeutet.

und ja: ROFLMAO der roXXorrouge macht pewpew wenn er mich 1337-nOOb umbasht weil ich grad !!!!!!1111-hänger habe


----------



## snif07 (1. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt mir der Witz an der ganzen Sache. Hier werden Beobachtungen aufgezählt, gepaart mit Halbbeleidigungen... aber nichts von alledem hat mich auch nur zum Schmunzeln gebracht.



Bin da absolut gleicher Meinung!


----------



## Nabore (1. November 2008)

Ich find`s gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach mal ohne Hintergedanken und "sich gleich angesprochen bzw. angegriffen fühlen" lesen, darüber schmunzeln und fertig.


----------



## Lisutari (1. November 2008)

Nabore schrieb:


> Ich find`s gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich nehem eher an das kaum einer aus der Userschaft das mit Vorurteilen gelesen hat, nunmal wirklich niemand so redet.


----------



## Liiriel (1. November 2008)

Trema schrieb:


> ....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
> .............................,.-”...................................“-.,
> .........................,/...............................................”:,
> .....................,?......................................................\,
> ...


----------



## Balanvallet (1. November 2008)

naja nachdem man sich das hier urchgelesen hat fällt einem sowas erst richtig bei anderen auf.....

trotzdem daumen hoch für das viele getippse^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (1. November 2008)

irgendwie laaangweilig.....


----------



## antileet (1. November 2008)

X4ever schrieb:


> Also ich stimme dem ganzen würklich zu !
> Die meisten Kiddys benutzen Wörter wo sie manchmal keine Anuhng haben.
> Manche schreiben auch so : HaLLo MeIn NaMe Is HaXX4Or .
> Bei den Leuten denke ich mir manchmal ob sie den Finger schon so auf die Caps Taste fixiert haben , dass er unkontrollirt drauf drückt , eventuel liegt es auch an dem IQ.
> ...


danke! du bist das beste beispiel dafür!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sepperl50 (1. November 2008)

Hallo, ich bin der Ersteller dieses Beitrages. Da ich leider mit dem anderen Benutzernamen bis zum 2.11.120404 um 13.00 ohne Begründung gebannt bin, konnte ich nicht so lange warten, um euch noch einige Dinge mitzuteilen:



Bansai2006 schrieb:


> langweilig und uralt  Paste / Copy     also Closed



Bitte zeig mir den Link, wenn du schon solche Behauptungen aufstellst. Viel Spass beim Suchen, vielleicht schaffst du es ja noch, bis ich mit dem anderen Benutzernamen entbannt bin.

Dann möchte ich übrigens auch noch klarstellen, dass mein Anfangsbeitrag nicht primär zum Lachen, sondern eher zum Denken anregen sollte. Da mir dies offenbar gelungen ist, bin ich sehr zufrieden damit. Ich freue mich noch auf weitere sinnvolle, und weniger sinnvolle Beiträge von euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (1. November 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Armseelig. Das kiegt jedes durchschnittlich begabte Kiddie in 5 Minuten raus. Kein Wunder, das Du einen solchen Text schreiben mußtest -Sprache ist dynamisch und kreativ. Wem es an diesen Fähigkeiten mangelt, hat natürlich in einem kommunikationsintensiven Zeitalter wie dem unserigen massive Probleme.



Armseelig? Naja gut, wenn Du schon anfängst mit sowas um Dich zu werfen.
Armseelig find ich es eher wenn sich ein 45 Jähriger Mann zu solchen olololroflimba Leuten zählt, der sollte vielleicht mal seine Grösse 4 Kinderschuhe ausziehen und nachdenken wer er ist.

Find den Thread ganz nett wollt eigentlich auch mal was in der Art schreiben, bloss hab ich´s gelassen weil: Siehe Antworten.
Aber mach Dir nix draus @TE, getroffene Hunde bellen nunmal.



Sepperl50 schrieb:


> Da ich leider mit dem anderen Benutzernamen bis zum 2.11.120404 um 13.00 ohne Begründung gebannt bin, konnte ich nicht so lange warten, um euch noch einige Dinge mitzuteilen:



Tjoar, Krankheiten machen nunmal auch vor Mods&Admins nicht halt.


----------



## BlizzLord (1. November 2008)

Nicht lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-eln (1. November 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nicht lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/Sign


----------



## Arthros (1. November 2008)

Ich hab eindeutig das ^^undxD-Syndrom ^^xD


----------



## ReSiN (1. November 2008)

Naja.... war eigentlich weder lustig noch informativ... war nichteinmal zum lächeln >.<


----------



## Atrocis (1. November 2008)

Also bis auf das !!!!!1111-Syndrom stimmt.

Nur isses nicht das !!!!1111-Syndrom sondern dass !!!!1111elf-Syndrom.


----------



## EvilDivel (1. November 2008)

lol rofl is das geil!!!111einself du r0xx0rst!!!111einself

Ne nur Spaß musste auch ordentlich lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenmann (1. November 2008)

naja...Ich hab mir jetzt mal die ersten zwei "Krankheiten" durchgelesen und ich muss sagen ich brechs nu auch ab, da mir nichmal ein Schmunzler entfahren konnte...
Die Grundidee is find ich sogar ganz gut gelungen aber es hapert an der lebahften, witzigen Umsetzung
Daher muss ich sagen :

....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\
&#9556;&#9559;&#9556;&#9559;&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;&#9556;&#9559;..&#9556;&#9559;....&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559; &#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;&#9556;&#9559;&#9556;&#9559;
&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9556;&#9559;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;..&#9553;&#9553;....&#9553;&#9556;&#9552;&#9565; &#9553;&#9556;&#9559;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;
&#9553;&#9562;&#9565;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;..&#9553;&#9553;....&#9553;&#9562;&#9552;&#9559; &#9553;&#9562;&#9565;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;
&#9562;&#9559;&#9556;&#9565;&#9553;&#9562;&#9565;&#9553;&#9553;&#9562;&#9552;&#9565;&#9553;....&#9553;&#9556;&#9552;&#9565; &#9553;&#9556;&#9559;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
..&#9562;&#9565;..&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;....&#9562;&#9565;.....&#9562;&#9565;&#9562;&#9565;&#9562;&#9565;&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;


----------



## Kannto (1. November 2008)

also ich musste einmal schmunzeln^^xD!!!!!1111


----------



## ReWahn (1. November 2008)

Trema schrieb:


> ....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
> .............................,.-”...................................“-.,
> .........................,/...............................................”:,
> .....................,?......................................................\,
> ...



/sign


----------



## L0$3R (1. November 2008)

göttlicher Post ich will mehr davon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0DL1K3 (1. November 2008)

irgendwie lustig

...nicht.

sorry, ich musste nicht mal ansatzweise schmunzeln


----------



## Shizo. (1. November 2008)

Was fehlt denn da....





..DER WITZ


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Ich sag ja immer:

Getroffene Hunde bellen!

Ich finds mit den fast 7 Seiten "Ist nicht witzig *trotzig dreinschau*" sogar NOCH lustiger ^^


----------



## -Zirâ- (1. November 2008)

als potenzielle lolerin und ;D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XDDDDDDDDDDDD nutzerin musst ich doch schmunzeln und mit entsetzen feststellen das ich verdammt krank bin... ;D


----------



## Extro (1. November 2008)

Lächerlich dass du dich witzig machst über die Leute die ^^ oder lol benutzen denn das sind eben die Sachen wie man sich ausdrucken kann wenn man was witzig gefunden hat oder wie machst du das über Komputer? Schreibst du " Hehehehehehehehe " ? Naja mit den anderen Sachen hast du fast Recht. 
Hab mal zwei Mädchen gesehn in meine Schule die sagte "xd" und nein das ist kein Witz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dradka (1. November 2008)

Tjo wenn wir schonmal dabei sind die deutsche Sprache zu schützen wir müsen dem Computer Deutsch beibringen kann doch nicht sein das der sich in 1en und 0en ausdrückt so ein Verhalten kann und darf nicht toleriert werden!!!!

Wie kann er es wagen sich in einer Sprache auszudrücken die einem Deutschen nicht passt!

JEDER AUF DER WELT MUSS DEUTSCH SPRECHEN!!!!!
VERNICHTET DIALEKTE UND SPRACHEN!!!!



....
/ironie off


----------



## Sepperl50 (1. November 2008)

Extro schrieb:


> Lächerlich dass du dich witzig machst über die Leute die ^^ oder lol benutzen denn das sind eben die Sachen wie man sich ausdrucken kann wenn man was witzig gefunden hat oder wie machst du das über Komputer? Schreibst du " Hehehehehehehehe " ? Naja mit den anderen Sachen hast du fast Recht.
> Hab mal zwei Mädchen gesehn in meine Schule die sagte "xd" und nein das ist kein Witz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich möchte ja eigentlich den Text korrigieren, da ich eher über die Leute schreiben wollte, die "^^" oder "xD" in jedem Satz verwenden, heisst zu häufig. Ist mir aber leider nicht mehr gestattet, da ich gebannt wurde mit dem anderen Benutzernamen.


----------



## Extro (1. November 2008)

Sepperl50 schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja eigentlich den Text korrigieren, da ich eher über die Leute schreiben wollte, die "^^" oder "xD" in jedem Satz verwenden, heisst zu häufig. Ist mir aber leider nicht mehr gestattet, da ich gebannt wurde mit dem anderen Benutzernamen.
> 
> 
> Und "lol" bitte
> ...


----------



## Schnuppel (1. November 2008)

Geil !

/sign


----------



## toryz (1. November 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen:
> RoXXor = Rocker = rockt jemanden/etwas weg = Ist besonders gut im Bäume fällen. Oder so....
> [...]



Danke für die Aufklärung...

Allerdings versteh ich nicht wie man von Rocker auf RoXXor kommt aber egal, man muss nicht alles verstehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





> Lächerlich dass du dich witzig machst über die Leute die ^^ oder lol benutzen...[...]



Nimm dir mal die Zeit und lies jeden Post in diesem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[sub]kleiner tipp: Besonders den Post wo er mit seinem 2. Account gepostet hat.[/sub]


----------



## Dropz (2. November 2008)

Ich fins ganz witzig,gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (2. November 2008)

Wenn man jetzt im PVP, im Raid, in einer Instanz ist, dann hat man nicht immer Zeit um auf seine Rechtschreibung zu achten.
Wenn man jetzt ihrgendwas sagt, dann gehört sich einfach ein ^^ sonst könnte es ja falsch verstanden werden, zumindestens war das bei mir öfters so.

Ach ja: rofl,omfg,omg,Roxxor,XD,^^;

MfG


----------



## Shadoweffect (2. November 2008)

Der Threadersteller wollte auf intelligent machen.

Aber dazu sag ich nur: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulfire² (2. November 2008)

Spricht mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich an.


----------



## grimmjow (2. November 2008)

Nicht lustig! Noch fragen?


----------



## Haudrauf Dia (2. November 2008)

Hm würd sagen netter Ansatz aber da fehlt irgendwas...klingt zu ( und nein das meine ich nicht böse) möchtegern Klug.
Vorallem sind die Abkürzungen Lol und Rofl sowie Omfg und so weiter ja wirklich sinnvolle Abkürzungen auch wenn manche ( ich auch ab und zu) sie zu verschwenderisch anwenden =)
Und die Bildliche Sprache die mit "^^", "xD" und so weiter Gekennzeichnet wird ist bei manchen sachen nicht wegzudenken...ohne diese Zeichen würde es in manch einer Situation denke ich zu einem Streit kommen.

Ansonsten Netter Versuch nur vllt (omg eine Abkürzung xD) an der Falschen Stelle. 


Lg Dia


----------



## Anduris (2. November 2008)

ciociorak schrieb:


> Gute Arbeit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schon!


----------



## Batzenbaer (2. November 2008)

Hehe ich find iih oder sein post witzig.
Ahja klar wenn man es selber 100 mal am Tag gebraucht dann nicht.

Wie gesagt bleibt bei eurem Eisen(Kinderspiel) und erfreut euch nicht zu hoch denkender Sachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (2. November 2008)

Ich bin krank Oo ich leide wahrscheinlich unters ^^ und xD syndrom Oo

Nein gute arbeit mach weiter so


----------



## Martok (2. November 2008)

Guten Morgen.


Nicht alle MMORG-Spieler erliegen einer dieser Krankheiten. Zur Zeit halte ich mit in den Untiefen von Herr der Ringe Online auf, und bevölkere dort einen RP-Server.
Im regionalen als auch im serverweiten Suche-Nach-Gruppe-Kanal ist es absolut verpöhnt Suchanfragen ohne absolut korrekten Satzbau zustarten, sogar auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung wird gesachtet, korrekte Rechtschreibung versteht sich von selbst.
Mehr wie ein Ausrufezeichen oder ^^ sowie verballhornte Abkürzungen wie "Ich suche eine Waffel, statt Ich suche einen Waffenmeister" sind nicht gern gesehen.

Es kommt also immer auf das Millieu an, in dem sich der geneigte MMMORG-Spieler befindet.
So könnten diese geschilderten Krankheiten mit steigendem Alter bzw. Bildungsgrad durch aus auch in den Hintergrund treten.


----------



## Schleppel (2. November 2008)

Viel schlimmer finde ich, wenn jemand seine Meinung groß und breit ausführt und dann mit "imho" oder eben "das ist meine bescheidene Meinung" schliesst.
Wer nachner Ansprache behauptet seine Meinung ist bescheiden, hat die gesellschaftliche Eleganz einer Brennessel!


sowas tut mir wirklich weh, weils ein absoluter wiederspruch insich ist aaaarrrgh^^


----------



## Lakratash (2. November 2008)

Naja der Text ist nich umbedingt lustig, aber der Inhalt des Textes ist voll und ganz die Wahrheit. Erst wird es im im Game geschrieben und irgentwann ist es dann so weit und man trifft so Leute auf der Straße die dich mit ihrem beschränkten Wortschatz zu sabbeln.

Gut geschrieben!


----------



## Batzenbaer (2. November 2008)

@Martok,Schleppel
Kann ja sein aber wenn ich sowas nur lese kommt bei mir der Brechreiz.
Ich hab WoW Beta gequitted weil ich ein MMoler bin und Herausforderungen suche.
Keine Kinderkacke.
Wenn ich hier lese wie der Umgang dort ist....naja...wie ich zu DAoC Zeiten sagte...alles Kinder bei den Albis....doch die waren noch Human.
Was hier abgeht ist nur Egomanikus,der bin ich,nix gilt,nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (2. November 2008)

Martok schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> 
> Nicht alle MMORG-Spieler erliegen einer dieser Krankheiten. Zur Zeit halte ich mit in den Untiefen von Herr der Ringe Online auf, und bevölkere dort einen RP-Server.
> ...



Du wurdest eben als "Ich-fühl-mich-als-ich-wäre-was-besseres" detected.


----------



## Schleppel (2. November 2008)

> Was hier abgeht ist nur Egomanikus,der bin ich,nix gilt,nur meine Meinung.



ja, sicher. drum sollte man vieles hier auch nicht ernst nehmen. ich mein man hat sein gilden forum, seit jahren seine Leute.....

und wenn man seinen kreis gefunden hat, ist das buffed forum absolut kein Maß mehr, weil s eh alle Egomanen sind ala der bin ich,nix gilt,nur meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (2. November 2008)

Das Einzige das mich aufregt ist, wenn die Begriffe falsch verwendet werden. 

z.B. Noob

Noob bei Stupidedia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kreedz (2. November 2008)

ne eher nicht so :/


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. November 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> da sehr viele spieler diese begriffe bzw. smilies benutzen, wirst du dir nicht viele freunde damit machen...
> fands auch nicht richtig lustig..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Das benutzt jeder im Chat und Onlinespielen.
Sind halt Abkürzungen.

Smielis kann man einfach nicht ausschreiben ,weil
das sonst sch**** aussieht.


----------



## Doomhamma (2. November 2008)

haha, sehr lustig    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hast gute arbeit geleistet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy--stick (2. November 2008)

naja...ich weiß nich, aber das is nich lustig! musste nich einmal grinsen oder so...


----------



## toryz (2. November 2008)

Wie viele wollen hier noch drunter schreiben das sie es nicht lustig fanden obwohl der TE schon geschrieben hat das es eigentlich nicht mal als Witz gedacht war? Wenn ihr schon was zu sagen habt dann lest den ganzen Thread...


----------



## Solvâr (2. November 2008)

tja das geistige alter von manchen ist extrems niedrig! Letzens spammte einer im /2 rum, wie toll er doch ist, dass sein PC 24/7 on ist, er imb0rr0x0rdmgroooguevieleÄÄÄÄPIXXbesitz000rundwaffenträääg000rvielinstaaaantburs
tdmgundmaaaaiiiiiinDMGdeal0000r ist. SO hats sich ca. angehört. Und von wegen " wenns WoW nicht gäbe, was sollte ich bloß machen, ich bin so der pr00000"

Da konnte ich echt nur antworten
"Gäbe es nicht WoW wärst du nicht arbeitslos und wärst mit 29 nicht in der Spätpupertät". Danach herrschte totenstille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (2. November 2008)

Ich hoffe der TE schreibt ingame immer in ganzen Sätzen mit Rücksicht auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, sowie der Verzicht auf sämtliche Smilies und Abkürzungen (Egal ob es sich um allgemeine Chatkürzel oder WoW-internen Slang handelt.) Sonst sollen ihm ob seines Threads die Finger abfaulen. 

Die Copy&Paste-Krankheit unter welcher der TE selbst leidet, hätte er unten ja noch anfügen können.


----------



## Spectrales (2. November 2008)

lol!!!111 xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD ^^
imba r0xxx0r Text!!1

Edit: Wtf.. Ich spiel 'nen Schamharry?!


----------



## Sepperl50 (2. November 2008)

Zangor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der TE schreibt ingame immer in ganzen Sätzen mit Rücksicht auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, sowie der Verzicht auf sämtliche Smilies und Abkürzungen (Egal ob es sich um allgemeine Chatkürzel oder WoW-internen Slang handelt.) Sonst sollen ihm ob seines Threads die Finger abfaulen.
> 
> Die Copy&Paste-Krankheit unter welcher der TE selbst leidet, hätte er unten ja noch anfügen können.



Soso, dann zeig mir doch mal, wo es den Text noch ein zweites Mal im Internet gibt. Behauptungen aufstellen ohne Fakten? Lächerlich...
Und wegen den Smilies: Würdest du mehr lesen als nur den Anfangsbeitrag, wüsstest du, wie ich es wirklich gemeint habe. 6 - Setzen!


----------



## Kr4ZoR (2. November 2008)

ôO wie unlustig das ist...


----------



## Priester4ever (2. November 2008)

ich lach mich schrott....*hust*


----------



## Annovella (2. November 2008)

/Yawn

Und du hast offensichtlich das Syndrom, viel Zeit für langweilige Threads zu verschwenden, dies tritt offensichtlich auch sehr oft auf...

Ps: Flameimmun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (2. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde ich, wenn jemand seine Meinung groß und breit ausführt und dann mit "imho" oder eben "das ist meine bescheidene Meinung" schliesst.
> Wer nachner Ansprache behauptet seine Meinung ist bescheiden, hat die gesellschaftliche Eleganz einer Brennessel!
> 
> 
> sowas tut mir wirklich weh, weils ein absoluter wiederspruch insich ist aaaarrrgh^^


 naja find ich jetzt eher nicht wer "imho" anfügt gibt freundlich (wegen dem h=humble) zu bedenken das es
nur seine eigene meinung ist
imho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaman (2. November 2008)

Im Prinzip braucht man sich nur die Antworten der kritischen Stimmen in diesem Thread durchlesen und wird erkennen wie recht der Threadersteller doch hat. Da reihen sich neben den "normalen" Fehlern die Satzzeichen und richtige Großschreibung auf die Ersatzbank verbannen noch so viele haarsträubende , die deutsche Sprache vergewaltigende, Grammatikfehler aneinander, daß man sich schämen möchte.

Bestes Beispiel: Lest euch zu irgendeiner beliebeigen News hier auf buffed mal die Kommentare durch. Zwei Drittel davon sind mehr oder weniger Mord an der Sprache. (An jeder, denn das ist nichtmal mit "Chatsprache" zu rechtfertigen.)


----------



## BlizzLord (2. November 2008)

In den Kommentaren schreib ich auch nie perfekt 1a³ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (2. November 2008)

Finds auch nicht lustig


----------



## Arben (2. November 2008)

Ich muss mich hier jetzt mal outen: Ich bin ein bekloppter! Ich benutze relativ häufig "lol", "rofl" oder "omg, auch "^^" hänge ich oft an meine Aussagen dran. Ich glaube ich sollte mich gleich erschiessen, ich bin eine Beleidigung für das Antlitz dieser Erde. 

Jetz mal ohne Witz, was hast du bitte gegen solche Abkürzungen? Im Raid oder beim [Insert random Onlinegame] spielen habe ich teils nicht allzu viel Zeit oder die Lust auszuschreiben. Da tut's dann auch ein "lol", denn ich habe nicht die Lust, jedes mal "Hahahahahahohohohohhahahahahahah, man war das ein Brüller, ich liege flach auf dem Boden" zu schreiben. Und auf einige Aussagen ist auch ein "omg" besser als ein, "Oh mein Gott, was soll das denn...".

Und "^^" symbolisiert halt Heiterkeit oder Ironie, welche in gesprochener Sprache durch die Betonung hörbar ist, oftmals leider nicht lesebar. Klar nerven Leute die im Übermaße solche Abkürzungen benützen. Aber eventuell solltest du dich mal über die Herkunft dieser Abkürzungen oder sog. "1337speak" machen. Einige hier scheinen leider nicht den Hauch eines Plans vom Internet und Teilen seiner User zu haben.

Und deinen Text fand ich auch nich sonderlich Unterhaltsam, eher wirkt er verletzend und beleidigend, anprangernd für jeden, der es wagt eine Abkürzung unter die Finger zu nehmen.

Ausserdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass hier jemand mit nem Twinkacc postet weil er nicht den Mumm hat sich mit den Reaktionen der Community auseinanderzusetzen. Ich nehme daher an, dass er nicht anderes Plante als andere zu beleidigen und zu verletzen.


----------



## Daywa (2. November 2008)

Tal schrieb:


> Ich finde dn Beitrag gut, diese abkürzungen, lol`s etc nerfen, oft les ich das und muss dann erstmal anchfragen was er genau meint und als antwort bekomme ich dann oft etwas womit ich dann garnicht gerechnet hätte. Ich finde die Deustche sprache gibt viel her udn sollte nicht durch so nen dreckkaputt gemacht werden.
> 
> Habe diese zeichen auch viel benutzt bin aber wieder dazu übergegangen normale sätze zu schreiben, grund dafür ist zum einen das ich, im RL^^, diese dämlichen Ausderücke benutzt hab (freundin sagt wwwas und cih dann ... lol)
> *
> Leute fangt wiedr an die deutsche sprache zu benutzen, dann versteht euch auch jeder und nciht nur jeder 4 spieler^^*



Dann fang mal direkt bei dir an. Alleine an Rechtschreibfehlern hast du ne beachtliche Menge eingebaut. Groß-/Kleinschreibung und Zeichensetzung mal ausgenommen. Gehört auch zur "deutschen Sprache".

Zum Topic: Idee gut. Stimme da auch vollkommen zu. Bei manchen Leuten denkt man, dass sie 24 Stunden am Tag unter Zeitdruck stehen oder die verschiedensten Tripper geworfen haben. Fehlt nur der gewisse Pfiff, aber sonst *thumbs up" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDeadherox (2. November 2008)

lol  xD rofl omfg rofl xDDDDDDDDDD  (Übersetzung folgt)
lol ich hab mich echt totgelacht

ach und da fehlt bei abkürzungen noch pala


----------



## Monyesak (2. November 2008)

nicht lustig


----------



## Ice_frog (2. November 2008)

Ich finde es auch net lustig, wieder nur ein Sinnloser Thread


----------



## Adonde (2. November 2008)

miese ololol


----------



## Iljitsch (2. November 2008)

Die Reaktionen in diesem Thread dürften den Threadersteller nicht wirklich überraschen. Wer eine bestimmte Gruppe von Menschen kritisiert, bekommt meist Zuspruch von anderen Gruppen, während 90% der betroffenen Gruppe nicht darüber nachdenkt, ob und in welchem Ausmaße die Kritik denn gerechtfertigt sein könnte, sondern eher zum Angriff übergeht.


----------



## Arben (2. November 2008)

Ich halte die "Kritik" aber nur für bedingt angebracht, denn wir sind nunmal im Internet und diese "verunstaltung" der Sprache ist nichts neues. Nur fällt sie durch WoW viel extremer auf, weil einfach sehr viele Leute vor WoW nicht im Internet gespielt haben. Zumindestens war der Umgang schon vor WoW in WC3 und CS nicht anders oder besser. 

Wie heisst es doch: Macht ein fallender Baum auch Krach wenn niemand dabei ist? Sprich, nur weil mehr Menschen nun erreicht werden, ist es unbedingt anders?


----------



## Thoraxxus/Terroda (2. November 2008)

War schon ein bisschen Lustig xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Aber irgendwie ... ka ^^
Naja, aber zum Glück bin ich R0xx0r Vergelter und owne alle kackboons weg das ist so rofl lol omfg


----------



## Iljitsch (2. November 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Ich halte die "Kritik" aber nur für bedingt angebracht, denn wir sind nunmal im Internet und diese "verunstaltung" der Sprache ist nichts neues.



Es wurde ja auch bereits angesprochen, dass jene die diesen Sprachgebrauch bereits verinnerlicht haben, sich mit dieser Kritik schwer tun, was ebenfalls nicht überraschend ist. Man hat aber immer noch die Wahl, ob man sich auf diesen "Slang" einlässt oder nicht.


----------



## м@πGф (2. November 2008)

Ach lol^^ wiie qail ist das denn ?!!!!!1111 xDDDDDDD

Da rofl ich nur ey. Du biist voll r0xx0r ey. ^^

Ne, sorry. Lachen musste ich nicht, aber es war doch irgentwie lustig. EInfach nicht lustig genug.


----------



## Bumala (2. November 2008)

Fands auch net  lustig
Trotzdem mühe hast du dir gemacht^^


----------



## Abychef (2. November 2008)

Hmmm eigentlich is das wirklich ein guter Stoff um darüber herzuziehen aber dem Thread fehlt irgenwie was , fands auch nicht soo lustig


----------



## Sjul (2. November 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> (...)Jetz mal ohne Witz, was hast du bitte gegen solche Abkürzungen?(...)



niemand hat hier was gegen solche Abkürzungen. Auch der TE sicher nicht.
Aber wenn ein Satz so aussieht "Lol tank mal den Boss an, rofl *gg^^"  ist das schon bedenklich und sag jetzt nicht dasses sowas nicht gibt, alles schon erlebt..

"*gg* lol was bisn du für einer? rofl lol du kackboon, rofl lol"
(ein weiteres Beispiel...)


----------



## rckstR (2. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt mir der Witz an der ganzen Sache. Hier werden Beobachtungen aufgezählt, gepaart mit Halbbeleidigungen... aber nichts von alledem hat mich auch nur zum Schmunzeln gebracht.



ich benutz niemals solche komischen sachen im chat. das einzigste was ich sag is "lol" wenn irgendwas komischen passiert ansonsten kommuniziere ich normal ^^


----------



## Dirahx (2. November 2008)

Faenwolf schrieb:


> Ich musste nichtmal ein bisschen grinsen dabei...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Lillyan schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt mir der Witz an der ganzen Sache. Hier werden Beobachtungen aufgezählt, gepaart mit Halbbeleidigungen... aber nichts von alledem hat mich auch nur zum Schmunzeln gebracht.



Finde es auch mehr beleidigend als witzig... -.-


----------



## Arithos (2. November 2008)

Hmm... da hast du dir zwar ein schönes Thema ausgesucht, aber irgendwie bist du nicht der Kolumnist der über der Sache steht sondern nichts anderes als ein "Whiner", der die deutsche Sprache besser beherrscht als der Durchschnitt.
Es fehlt der Witz und irgendwie finde ich es beleidigend.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> der die deutsche Sprache besser beherrscht als der Durchschnitt.



DAS zu erreichen ist ja nun nicht unbedingt schwer...


----------



## Toni123 (9. November 2008)

DerSepperl schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forenbesucherinnen und Forenbesucher,
> ich gebe euch in diesem Beitrag einen Überblick über die Artikulation einiger WoW-Spieler. Da einige Spieler sich dieser Aussprache scheinbar nicht entziehen können, schliesse ich und Wissenschaftler der ganzen Welt, ja sogar Azeroth daraus, dass dies nur spezifische Krankheiten sein können. Ich will euch nun diese unterschiedlichen Krankheiten erklären. Einige dieser Krankheiten sind mehr, andere weniger gefährlich. Diese Krankheiten treten auch in einer unterschiedlichen Population auf. Heisst also, dass die einen Krankheiten häufiger, die anderen weniger häufig verbreitet sind. Eben so, wie im richtigen Leben, oder wie der moderne Spieler sagen würde, im "Reallife".
> 
> *Lolzroflmaoarticulaius*
> ...



Also ich finde du übertreibst.


----------



## Lisutari (9. November 2008)

Du hohlst  wegen einem Satz den Thread wieder nach oben? oO Warum das denn


----------



## Excotus (9. November 2008)

Mhmm schön zu wissen ich leide unter:
-^^undxD-Syndrom
-Lolzroflmaoarticulaius
-Minimalistikusundabkürzius
Ich glaube ich muss in eine Therapie sitzung...^^


----------



## Urgosch (9. November 2008)

also irgendwie hab ic hangefangen zu lesen und dan kb mehr gehabt ^^ weil ich fast weinen muste weil es so schlecht ist! ich meine ich bin einer der über Schlechte witze lachen kann wei sie so schlecht sind aba...aba..... das war einfach zu schlecht also wirklich ! SO SCHLECHT! 




also darum: sry is nich mein Humor oda so was auch immer aber die ganze zeit Krankheit hier Krankheit da lalalala nur weil jemand abkürzungen benutz !

na ja egal meine meinung ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Urgosch


----------



## Healguard (9. November 2008)

Äääh ööööh.... und nun?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (9. November 2008)

Meine Antwort an den Threadsteller: xD  ... und nun?


----------



## Arlox93 (9. November 2008)

was ein geiler scheiß muss dir aber recht geben der krasseste satz der mir bis jetz davon untergekommen is is der 

"Lol Omg du machst off? LOL XD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111" ja der kam bei uns in der gilde da is fast alles drin xD


----------



## Tabulon (9. November 2008)

Guter Beitrag von DR.SPPERL(!) ;D


----------



## Flashdance (9. November 2008)

Ich finde es gut, dass Leute ähnlich denken wie ich... Ich hasse es wenn nach jedem Satz ein XD oder ^_^ kommt.
thx for parodie!

gn8


----------



## hey dude (9. November 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht recht entscheiden ob ich es lustig finden soll oder eher traurig. Es ist zumindest bei mir so, wenn ich in random-grps bin, dass der Gruppenchannel mit lolz, xDs etc. vollgespammt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich noch drüber lachen könnte, hätte ichs lustig gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. November 2008)

lol ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. November 2008)

/edit 
sry für doppelpost hatte grade lagg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOlimar (9. November 2008)

jo ich verstehe komplett was du meinst. Das manche ihre abkürzungen hineinschreiben das sich keiner mehr auskennt ist schon dumm nur 2 sachen.

1.) die smiles wie "^^" "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" "xD" sind nicht störend ich finde sie witzig. 
2.) das mit der Schreibfaulheit. also versuche auch mein bestes nicht abkürzungen im chat zu benutzen (sei es handelschat oder SucheNachGruppe chat), aber schreib mal 1 stunde lang. Suchen noch 3 heiler und 2 tanks für Festung der Stürme: Das Auge die gut ausgerüstet sind und erfahrung mit sich bringen... klar tendiert man dazu dann abzukürzen wie: "suchen noch 3 heal und 2 tanks für FdS-raid mit gutem gear und erfahrung" 

aber ansonst ein cooler Betrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SOS5 (9. November 2008)

Hast du nichts besseres zu tun?


----------



## SOS5 (9. November 2008)

Hast du nichts besseres zu tun?


----------



## LeetoN2k (9. November 2008)

DerSepperl schrieb:


> Diese Figuren, oft grosse blaue Pferde mit Tentakeln, *die unfähig sind ein Raumschiff zu steuern* und die Allianz mit ihrer Anwesenheit nur bedingt beglücken, stecken wohl noch grösstenteils in der Pubertät und nehmen in der Schule gerade die Sexualkunde durch. Auch mischen sich Ausdrücke mit "Ghettodenglisch".



Fand ich nicht schlecht ;D


----------



## LegendaryDood (9. November 2008)

Also Sachen wie omg,rofl,noob und so das is ja nun nich so schlimm,benutz ich auch.Was mich aufregt sind leute die es mit Leetspeak zu sehr übertreiben, und Leute die es nicht fertig bringen auf einem deutschen Server verdammt noch mal Deutsch zu schreiben.

Mfg Tobi

edit: die ganzen bescheuerten Abkürzungen für Instanzen, sowie die Abkürzungen für Gruppe,Random und seh gehen mir auch extrem auf die Genitalien


----------



## Balanvallet (9. November 2008)

jo genau....lol zu schreiben oder so find ich ok.....(solange man es nicht übertreibt)


aber wenn ich dann manchmal im ts bin mit der rnd grp oder rnd raid (seit die bosse 30% weniger hp haben klappr das mit rnd ganz gut)
und da dann dauernd welche lol oder nap oder son quatsch labern geht mir das tierisch aufn kaktus

bei uns im raid ist es schon verboten worden so zu sprechen^^


----------



## StormofDoom (9. November 2008)

Schreiben = ist das ok
Sprechen = ist das sehr bedenklich

in diesem Sinne: *Hand trifft stirn kritisch*


----------

